# Thought this might help you guys out with checking conditions.



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

http://www.johndee.com/


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Good idea. It's a very good site; I've been using it for a couple years now.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Been using this site for a few years. Great site


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

As long as we're posting useful links, here's one that I look at daily december-march for up to date trail conditions http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/snowmobile/snowmobiling.html


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is another one that's not too bad. http://www.snowtracks.com/michigan/


----------

